# Left wing political violence in Canada



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

What is with the violence chasing Bernier.

PPC is polling under 3% and is currently in fifth place. 
What is there to get violent about?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is how the alt-right operates; instigating and harassing a population, and then crying "foul" once there is a backlash.

Let's review the situation. Hamilton has a problem with right wing extremism, something that's blossomed over the last couple years. There have been far right extremists showing up to intimidate gays at Pride parades, a white supremacist candidate for mayor, and regular appearances by the Proud Boys gang to threaten violence. I personally believe they are a domestic terrorist group, founded by Gavin McInnes, who is being monitored by the FBI.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hami...enough-in-hamilton-sociologist-says-1.5194732
https://www.thespec.com/news-story/...-right-extremists-are-finding-fertile-ground/
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/hamilton-ontario-far-right-violence_ca_5d28e7d9e4b0060b11ec34f3
https://www.reddit.com/r/onguardfor...otted_a_group_of_proud_boys_in_hamilton_late/



> Since last December, a loose coalition of right-wing extremists began demonstrating in front of city hall each Saturday, comprising members of Yellow Vests, Soldiers of Odin, Proud Boys, the Canadian Nationalist Party, Three Percenters and Pegida, alarming hate group observers and setting the LGBTQ community on edge at the beginning of the city’s Pride celebrations.


^ these are really unpleasant characters that are regularly intimidating and threatening residents of Hamilton.

What appears to have happened in the recent incident is that counter protestors showed up to rally against right wing extremists. Bernier's event attracted some extremists and some non extremists. There was quite an angry response from counter protesters who have been fed up with the far-right marching around the city and intimidating them.

Because right wing extremists are attracted to Bernier, things like this will follow him around. In other words, this association (which Bernier fosters) can create the *perception that the PPC is the party of far-right extremists*. In fact, it's very similar to how Trump attracts the same kinds of extremists. Not a coincidence that some of the people at Bernier's event wore MAGA hats.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

By the way, this event was not just about Bernier and PPC.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/maxime-bernier-people-s-party-mohawk-college-1.5298453

This event was called "Uncensored: The State of Free Speech in Canada" headlining two people: Dave Rubin, and Maxime Bernier.

Rubin is an alt-right personality who endorses a far right agenda. This was not just a Bernier event; the alt-right was out in full force.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> This is how the alt-right operates; instigating and harassing a population, and then crying "foul" once there is a backlash.
> 
> Let's review the situation. Hamilton has a problem with right wing extremism, something that's blossomed over the last couple years. There have been far right extremists showing up to intimidate gays at Pride parades, a white supremacist candidate for mayor, and regular appearances by the Proud Boys gang to threaten violence. I personally believe they are a domestic terrorist group, founded by Gavin McInnes, who is being monitored by the FBI.
> 
> ...


The reality is it is leftist protestors being violent against a political event during an election.
This is NOT ACCEPTABLE.

I don't care if they're misinformed and think Bernier is a racist.
You can't assault people just because you disagree with them.

These leftist protestors actually think it is okay to use violence to silence people they think they don't like. That's wrong, and it has to stop.

The fact that you think in some twisted way these violent people are somehow justified is part of the problem.
They're wrong. Stop the violence!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Stop twisting reality MrMatt. It was an alt-right event with a far right Youtube personality (Dave Rubin).

Bernier was piggy-backing off the hostility and drama of an "_alt-right vs residents of Hamilton_" showdown. He was leveraging it for fundraising.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I think any alt-right types being attracted to the PPC is due to media painting the party that way. In fact, the PPC has black candidates and Muslim candidates. Violence can occur on either the far left or far right and Antifa is becoming a dangerous but overlooked force.

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/watch-antifa-harass-senior-woman-in-walker-outside-of-rubin-bernier-event/?fbclid=IwAR2cOQiRJHzcIbSiFSSCpnYqFbt60afjH8AQn78yBVTzL9oiczBBKMfqyl0


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Spidey said:


> I think any alt-right types being attracted to the PPC is due to media painting the party that way.


No, absolutely not. Bernier brought in American alt-right personality Dave Rubin for this event.

The PPC (Bernier) created an alt-right event for its supporters.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

james4beach said:


> No, absolutely not. Bernier brought in American alt-right personality Dave Rubin for this event.
> 
> The PPC (Bernier) created an alt-right event for its supporters. This is why it's a nutty party, and Bernier is a nut.


Dave Rubin is not alt-right. He happens to be Jewish and gay (with a husband). He is IMO extremely moderate and has a current affairs YouTube broadcast (one of the best current affairs broadcasts available) where he interviews several people including many of the Democratic presidential candidates. 

https://www.facebook.com/daverubin/videos/3126661724041797/


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, just because some gay talk show host shows up, doesn't excuse the violence.

Just calling everyone alt-right is silly. Is there any particular affiliation that would prevent you from being alt-right?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> No, absolutely not. Bernier brought in American alt-right personality Dave Rubin for this event.


Anyone right of Karl Marx is alt right in your world. Rubin is not alt right so stop posting lies.

Antifa thugs harassing old lady at a crosswalk at the Rubin event...this is the alt left in action. In Canada. Pathetic cowards who attack old ladies:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hnz7sLs5pv4

Go ahead James...defend them. You have in the past


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Right wing extremists are finding out the world has changed. It was easy when the targets of their violence didn't fight back.

Now the "tough guy" cowards in the alt right are learning their life lessons the hard way, and it isn't fun anymore.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with you. However, don't expect the extremists to agree with you. They will label and call opponents names because they cannot make a coherent argument in support of their case. Any of their attempts are laughable and myopic. Many participants have left because of them. It is too bad because they seem to have good brains but there is something missing. Perhaps lack of worldly experience?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

First of all, it's very unlikely there was Antifa here. That's a small, fringe group and the only person I've seen refer to the protesters as Antifa was Dave Rubin.

The protesters are residents of Hamilton and members of the college where the event was taking place. They have a legitimate right to protest. For god sake, the name of the event was: The State of Free Speech in Canada.

News coverage also indicates that fights between opposing sides (both sides) of the protests resulted in arrests. People were later released. This thread could have equally easily, and just as fairly, been called: Right wing political violence.

But of course, MrMatt and Prairie Guy, who have a far-right ideological agenda, have tried to paint this as an incident initiated by the left wing. This is an inaccurate portrayal of the story, but that's what you get from these guys.

Here are the *facts* we know about this event:

(1) the far right, including organized gangs, have been harassing Hamilton for months
(2) Bernier organized a fundraising event featuring Rubin, a polarizing right wing figure
(3) residents of Hamilton showed up to protest, which included both right and left wing people
(4) fights broke out
(5) people from both sides of the protest were arrested, and released

Hot heads with both right wing and left wing ideology are to blame.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> The reality is it is leftist protestors being violent against a political event during an election.


Actually, it was right wing protesters being violent as well. They were arrested as well.

As you pointed out



> This is NOT ACCEPTABLE.


These right wing protestors actually think it is okay to use violence to silence people they think they don't like. That's wrong, and it has to stop.

^ your words, corrected for accuracy. How typically _MrMatt_ of you to see coverage of a fight, and then just ignore one of the sides. You've been doing this for years with the Portland events as well where it's the same story: right wing extremists come to town, initiate fights with residents, and both left & right get in a brawl.

I won't let you spread this misinformation in Canada. I am going to be here at every turn, correcting you when you try skewing reality like you did here.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

You really have to twist your mind to imagine Dave Rubin as right wing.
Other than being anti racist, anti sexist and pro gay rights I can't think of any right wing views that he has.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

There used to be a meme that was meant to be humorous, stating "Everyone who disagrees with me is Hitler". That is no longer a joke that is how many on the left now think. The biggest danger of such labeling is that it make all dialogue between sides impossible. How can you have a conversation with someone you consider "alt-right"? How can someone labelled as such have a dialogue with the other side? What's worse is I think a breakdown in communication is the point of such labels.

As for Antifa being a bunch of choir boys, their level of violence is escalating but the left-leaning media is giving them a pass. Compare the attack against journalist Andy Ngo to the Jesse Smollett affair. On the surface there were many similarities - both were gay and of a visible minority. However, Smollett's was a leading story in most media, including Canadian media. Apparently CNN had to be embarrassed into even covering the story and the NY Times ran an article that basically blamed Ngo. Perhaps I missed it but I didn't see the Andy Ngo attack on any Canadian media and wouldn't have known about it if it wasn't for social media. Smollett's attack turned out to be a staged publicity stunt. Andy Ngo suffered life-threatening and permanent injuries.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

What evidence do you have that it was "Antifa" involved in this event at all? These are residents of Hamilton and members of the college.



Spidey said:


> Perhaps I missed it but I didn't see the Andy Ngo attack on any Canadian media and *wouldn't have known about it if it wasn't for social media.*


Aha. Another illustration of how you (and MrMatt, Prairie Guy) get all your trash from social media. The Andy Ngo incident was a fake.
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-features/andy-ngo-right-wing-troll-antifa-877914/



> But the issue wasn’t so much that Ngo had finally been “exposed” as a right-wing provocateur as opposed to a journalist. It was that he’d managed to successfully convince so many ostensibly reasonable people otherwise, despite significant evidence to the contrary — and, in so doing, did some serious damage in the process.


Do yourself a favour and stop getting your news from Facebook, Youtube and other social media garbage.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> What evidence do you have that it was "Antifa" involved in this event at all? These are residents of Hamilton and members of the college.


Because normal every day citizens get violent protesting gays and Libertarians?


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

james4beach said:


> What evidence do you have that it was "Antifa" involved in this event at all? These are residents of Hamilton and members of the college.
> 
> Aha. Another illustration of how you (and MrMatt, Prairie Guy) get all your trash from social media. The Andy Ngo incident was a fake.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and stop getting your news from Facebook, Youtube and other social media garbage.


I don't think it would take a detective to understand that Ngo was violently attacked. (Did you actually watch the entire video.) The article was rather a hatchet-job calling Ngo a "right-wing troll" but offering no quotes or evidence to support these allegations. Ngo is a respected journalist who has written columns in The Wall Street Journal, the New York Post, National Review and Quillette, amongst others. This is the sad state of they leftist media today. They label a person with no evidence whatsoever and people like you just buy it. The same way you bought that Dave Rubin was alt-right when I don't see how you could say that if you saw even one of his interviews. 

Another dangerous tendency on the left is justifying such violence. There is a tendency among Antifa types to associate words with violence which, in their mind, allows them to physically attack them. Let's say that for a moment you are correct that Ngo is a troll (which there is no evidence to support). How does that justify an attack on a small defenseless man by a mob? I don't think any of us here would defend such an attack of a small, defenseless, unarmed, left-wing troll" by a right-wing mob.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

"Some protesters attempted to prevent people from entering the building and at one point blocked the path of an elderly woman who was using a walker, yelling at her and her companion."

This is a peaceful protest ,CBC?

She should have yanked his man bun.

The Antifa activists had their faces hidden by scarves and hoodies during the exchange, while one wore a ski mask. Other activists could be heard shouting _“Nazi scum – off our street!”_ It is unclear how the argument between the protesters and the elderly couple started, and whether they let the couple go in the end.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Antifa seem to have a pattern of attacking and harassing defenseless people - Old ladies, a small Asian gay man and here, a black woman along with her conservative friend on their way to breakfast. And right-wing violence is the only concern?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Spidey said:


> Antifa seem to have a pattern of attacking and harassing defenseless people - Old ladies, a small Asian gay man and here, a black woman along with her conservative friend on their way to breakfast. And right-wing violence is the only concern?


But the Black woman said that that we should judge people on the content of their character, not the colour of their skin.
Clearly she's an alt-right Nazi!!!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

james4beach said:


> For god sake, the name of the event was: The State of Free Speech in Canada.


Here is the problem, people thinking there is free speech in this country. If you want to speak right wing, go to the USA or maybe into international waters. Universities are the last place you should try this reckless stunt. It's supposed to be a safe space. If the right wingers didn't show up, there would have been no violence.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The right wingers were fighting the other protesters, and got arrested too.

MrMatt glosses right over that. The thread could just as fairly be called: Right wing political violence in Canada

The premise of this thread is incorrect, and meant to mislead. This was a case of hot heads from the left & right wing getting into a brawl.

As a person who respects the truth, I have been describing the story here, and how left and right wing activists got into a fight. MrMatt and others here conceal and warp the truth, making it sound like it was left wing people who initiated violence. Absolutely not true.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Stop twisting reality MrMatt. It was an alt-right event with a far right Youtube personality (Dave Rubin).
> 
> Bernier was piggy-backing off the hostility and drama of an "_alt-right vs residents of Hamilton_" showdown. He was leveraging it for fundraising.


I think it is a stretch to call Rubin far right. He is a bit dopey, and I've more or less stopped watching his interviews, but he is better described as a unintellectual libertarian who panders to an alt right audience. And I mean alt right in the original sense (anti-establishment right), and not the tar and feather definition of a new word for neo-nazi or white supremacist.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Here is the problem, people thinking there is free speech in this country. If you want to speak right wing, go to the USA or maybe into international waters. Universities are the last place you should try this reckless stunt. It's supposed to be a safe space. If the right wingers didn't show up, there would have been no violence.


That's exactly the problem, for some reason many people think we should have a constitutional right to freedom of expression.
If they just kept their mouths shut like they were supposed to.

Too bad nobody actually wrote that down, perhaps in section 2 of the charter.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> The right wingers were fighting the other protesters, and got arrested too.
> 
> MrMatt glosses right over that. The thread could just as fairly be called: Right wing political violence in Canada
> 
> ...


Yeah, little old ladies crossing the street were just asking for it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

More video out, it's pretty obvious who the instigators are.
Look at the videos yourself.

It's clear who the aggressors here.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

If Antifa is really anti-fascist, why do they have to wear masks? Only thugs and fascists have to hide their faces.

But, I guess that if I was going to harass a little old lady crossing the street I'd want to hide my face too.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> If Antifa is really anti-fascist, why do they have to wear masks? Only thugs and fascists have to hide their faces.
> 
> But, I guess that if I was going to harass a little old lady crossing the street I'd want to hide my face too.


Antifa are the fascists. IMO most of them aren't even really political as much as a bunch of losers who want an excuse for violence. Though some of them really think discussing issues is violence against people.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think many of the "Antifa" thugs are alt right wingnuts pretending to be "lefties" to stir up more trouble. That's why they hide their faces.

People who protest the alt right speeches and marches don't need to hide their faces. They can be proud of their resistance to the alt right ideology of hate.

One way to end it is to pull their scarves down and photograph their faces. Social media will figure out who they are pretty quickly.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> I think many of the "Antifa" thugs are alt right wingnuts pretending to be "lefties" to stir up more trouble. That's why they hide their faces.


If that was the case I'm sure the media would be all over it when they are arrested and unmasked. 

You also seem to miss that Bernier and Rubin are open and inclusive. 
There wasn't even any hate to protest.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> There wasn't even any hate to protest.


lol, except for all the far right groups that have been harassing and intimidating Hamilton all year. See my post #2.

*Those* are the groups that came to the Hamilton event. They are hate groups, and border-line domestic terrorists.

I know that _you_ love those kinds of gangs but to regular people, they are an unwelcome and frightening presence in society.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Quoting left wing advocates claiming that there is is a problem with the right wing isn't evidence. 
Look at the real evidence of who is being violent.

It actually is irrelevant that some group which is not Bernier or Rubin, who they actually oppose is causing trouble. 

Violently protesting someone, because someone else is causing problems still isn't ok, and doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> I think many of the "Antifa" thugs are alt right wingnuts pretending to be "lefties" to stir up more trouble. That's why they hide their faces.
> 
> People who protest the alt right speeches and marches don't need to hide their faces. They can be proud of their resistance to the alt right ideology of hate.
> 
> One way to end it is to pull their scarves down and photograph their faces. Social media will figure out who they are pretty quickly.


Leftist thugs have been hiding their faces for decades...it's what they do. Just like the Democrat supported KKK, the leftist Antifa thugs hide their faces in public.

CBC won't expose any of them...or even report on them but they will go out of their way to identify the guy who posted a Trudeau blackface pic. Hopefully unhinged leftists won't attack the man.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

How about people start holding rallies in front of Maxime Bernier's abode. I am sure he will welcome the "free speech".


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> How about people start holding rallies in front of Maxime Bernier's abode. I am sure he will welcome the "free speech".


He (and Dave Rubin) actually both said they didn't like dealing with the protestors, but it's their right.

The thing is, there were reporters there, what were they actually protesting?

They were just screaming and calling people Nazis, it didn't make any sense.
The people running the even are pretty boring, and about as unracist as you can get.
Dave Rubin isn't even right wing, he's for Single payer health care, which is a left position in the US.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Why is Bernier bringing an American up to tell us what to do and rabble rouse ? We don't cotton to that around here.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> Why is Bernier bringing an American up to tell us what to do and rabble rouse ? We don't cotton to that around here.


Because it excites his base. Remember, just like a few people on this board, a lot of his base are getting their alt-right zeal from the internet, Youtube, and social media. In fact, shortly after the Hamilton protests, a few of the alt-right sites I monitor immediately started running propaganda to piggy back off the event.

Another thing that's being glossed over in this whole situation is that Bernier's far right party benefits from the loud and obnoxious messages coming out of the American far right. All the people watching and being radicalized by Fox News, Tucker Carlson, Infowars, Daily Caller, racist Youtube personalities, etc absorb the messages and then gravitate towards Bernier's party.

The American alt-right works as a recruiting force for Bernier. It takes care of his advertising for him. We see it almost daily on this board, where people like MrMatt, Prairie Guy, and condor are citing American source material, but applying the messages towards their Canadian political beliefs.

I would like journalists to dig into this more. Why is Bernier making use of controversial American figures in *our* elections? What place does a foreigner have in our domestic elections? To what extent does the American alt-right influence Bernier's supporters?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Since when is single payer health care in the US (or even Canada) a "far right" position.

You keep slinging false labels and ignore the issue.

Violent protestors showed up to disrupt a talk by the leader of a Canadian political party.
Violence is NOT ACCEPTABLE.

That's the start and end of the issue, violence and the threat of violence should not be used to shut down civil discussions.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

No condemnation from Canada’s PM, as of yet...I wonder why?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Eder said:


> No condemnation from Canada’s PM, as of yet...I wonder why?


He's too busy working on his newest blackface Halloween costume :biggrin:


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> He's too busy working on his newest blackface Halloween costume :biggrin:


Newest?
At some point he's going to start recycling them.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

If any of you want to see what all the commotion was about, here it is. Some of you may be amazed to see that Dave Rubin doesn't have horns or a pitch fork.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Only the enlightened will watch the video...the drones will continue to just make hay.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The insane thing is that they're screaming Nazi at a gay Jew. Do they realize how ridiculous they are?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> The insane thing is that they're screaming Nazi at a gay Jew. Do they realize how ridiculous they are?


Nope...they just take their marching orders and do what they're told. They're incapable of reason or thinking for themselves.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Did that guy in the video have his shoe on a barbeque ? Asking for a PETA member.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

And once again Antifa fascists are violently protesting the results of another democratic election. This time in London.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

wrong thread.......deleted.


----------

